# Finally! A Extended Battery Silicone Case



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

For those of you who dont know TPU has released an extended battery case for the bionic *http://tpu-cases.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=44_26*


----------



## jzd5032 (Jun 21, 2011)

nice find! just purchased one... thank you for the post!!!


----------



## chrisjm00 (Aug 20, 2011)

I bought one the other day, got here in 2 days. Its pretty darned good. Great snug fitment and it has a nice soft feel to it. Definitely worth the 13 bucks.


----------

